# Regitering as disabled



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*Registering as disabled*

My wife is 57 and we have lived here on the Costa del Sol since 2001. We have our residencia cards. We are both retired and have private health care. For the last 3 years my wife has suffered from stenosis and spondylitis of the lower spine. She cannot walk to or around the shops. She uses the trolleys as a walking aid. Does anyone know how we can register her as disabled over here and what benefits she is entitled to?
I notice on the (spanish) income tax return form there is a box for ?disabled.


----------

